# B12 Lip Kit/ Body Kit



## 88sntrab122dr (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone seen that streetcarmag piece with the red B12? That kit on that car is sleek and clean. I love it. Most of all want it. Anyone know where you can find it?

Also do Nissan Hardbody bumper lights really fit a B12?

Anyone's Junk Yard have a Sport Coupe?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

My scrapyard has a Sport Coupe! Unfortunately, it isn't in that good of shape otherwise I'd have ripped everything off it. I did get the seat belts, blower motor, and sway bars, though.


----------



## Fix (Nov 15, 2007)

one here in fayetteville has one in great shape


----------



## Spitrod (Sep 22, 2008)

I finally convinced my friend who works with fiberglass to start
doing body kit type bumpers (front and rear) for our Sentras.
I've been poking at him to do this for a long, long time now.
I'm waiting on the measurements for the Sport Coupe bumper.
I have a sedan bumper to use for measurements. Believe it or
not, there's a HUGE difference between the two bumpers. I put
a sedan bumper on my Sport Coupe and it doesn't even come
close to fitting properly.

But yeah, he's really good at what he does..just takes a lot
of pushing to get him in on a project.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

Spitrod said:


> I finally convinced my friend who works with fiberglass to start
> doing body kit type bumpers (front and rear) for our Sentras.
> I've been poking at him to do this for a long, long time now.
> I'm waiting on the measurements for the Sport Coupe bumper.
> ...


what if we got him to replicate the stock euro pieces?


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Need to get them to make the euro bumpers for the sedan - I had to take two sport coupe bumpers and plastic weld them together to get it to work.


----------



## aliveoutofhabit (Aug 25, 2008)

sonicgundam said:


> what if we got him to replicate the stock euro pieces?


Agreed. I would be in for sure.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

I know where one in poland is that has a front lip and the rear side pieces, but no side skirts.


----------



## Spitrod (Sep 22, 2008)

The more I look at the Euro kit, the more I agree.
I'm gonna hit him up tomorrow and talk to him about
it. I should def. start looking to get my hands on one.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Spitrod said:


> The more I look at the Euro kit, the more I agree.
> I'm gonna hit him up tomorrow and talk to him about
> it. I should def. start looking to get my hands on one.


While your at it have him make one for the sedan also out of the euro rear bumper. You have to lengthen the sides (I did by using two bumpers) because they have different length of bumpers.


----------



## yoyon14 (Aug 25, 2009)

im looking for a body kit but i im cheking if the b13 sunny style can fit , someono know its fit?


----------



## '83 B11 (Aug 29, 2009)

I need a body kit for my B11 sentra 4-door, anyone got any ideas? There are some on Youtube in slideshows, but I can't find out where they got them. I am looking at making my own out of fiberglass if I can't find one for sale.


----------

